# New Woodworking Show on PBS



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The October Issue 2010 od CabinetMaker+FDM magazine states that WGBH Boston (PBS) is offering a new woodworking series. Rough Cut - Woodworking with Tommy MacDonald premiering nationally Oct 2.

Tommy is a part time poster here on LJ.

Has anyone seen it.

Fine woodWorking has a lookup place for the show.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Hiya Karson. I'm a big fan of Tommy Mac and his web site but I don't believe the show is available around here yet, at least I haven't been able to find it. The "look up" thing only takes you to stations and then you have to sort through their programing. And at least to date I haven't been able to find it locally. Maybe it's being tested in certain areas though you would think Philly would be one of them. Oh well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I haven't seen it in the Seattle-Tacoma area :-(( No early snow in the Rockies, so it should be able to make it to the left coast )


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i didnt know if they were going to show it here or not…i asked them and they said no…but now i just looked and its on here on saturday at 4pm…so im looking forward to seeing it..thanks for the reminder karson.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I looked up an air time on PBS, but when I tuned in… it wasn't on. Sometimes I cannot tell which stations on which networks might be broadcasting what shows when you use cable or satellite TV systems… there is variation on your plan, and the regional area. Okay, that is a long answer as to why I have not seen it.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

I found it here in MN. It is on october 23rd at 9 am on tpt 2. I am looking forward to seeing it. Although I am dissapointed that the woodturners workshop with Tim Yoder has disapeared. I am sure it is only temporary.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I saw it yesterday and I was impressed. I started a topic on this and we had quite a conversation that you may want to review.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I Tivo'd it for the eastern shore of md and it's:

Rough Cut-Woodworking With Tommy Mac - "Wall Cabinet" 
Sat 10/23 10:30 AM 8 WMPT (Cbl) Duration: 30 minutes


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Watched him, his work is great, the pace of the show is a little fast.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Haven't Seen It Yet!

Love to have something besides just houses!!!


----------



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)

I like Tommy's show, the fisrt show I walked was yesterday he used the word mental when he had glue on his hands!


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw it today, the episode where he makes a step stool using dovetails. Great Show.


----------

